# SA 28/9 Shoal Bay Salmon



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

The salmon have turned up early this year in Shoal bay on beyootiful Kangaroo Island! These are a mainstay through the summer and as reliable as any fish can be. An hour before low, with a decent movement of the tide ( That is, not a dodge), patrol along the north edge of the channel and it would be a bad day not to get a feed. I have found though, that after a blow, the suspended weed in the water can make trolling a very stop/ start business. I keep my rod in a holder on the foredeck, with the tip in view ( The rod is only 90cm long), so I can detect when my lure has been compromised with weed. If the water is too glassy then I find it hard to get a feed as well. The snapper have been hard to find of recent weeks so a feed of fresh salmon goes down well. Not bad when you can be on the water an hour and get a nice feed of fish ( and ten minutes from home, just to rub it in!) Happy to show anyone the ropes if they are heading this way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice one, they fight well and taste OK as fish cakes. How do you normally cook them?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice clean looking fish IB, they put up a decent fight too. How do you bleed them while you are out, into a tub in the yak?
Cheers
Bob

PS thanks for rubbing it in too.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

I normally just flour them and fry (the fillets) I only eat them the day i catch them, give the rest to the in laws!
I bbleed them into the fish box. It gets a bit messy in there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like you had a kayakers heaven sort of day down there.

I may partially follow you up on your offer one day. The plan is to move down the Murray to SA then back via coastal Victoria. Two problems: 1) no yak room; 2) wife hates fishing.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Shep isn't BoS now part of a marine protected reserve where you can't fish or is the channel out of the zone? I have fished there twice and the first time found the salmon exactly where you said, on the north side of the channel edge. The next time was zip but maybe it was winter and they had not turned up yet.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Skorgard I think a lot of the parks don't come into effect until October 1 from what I've found in previous searches but I'll be damned if I can find that simple bit of info right now from the dozen tabs open in my browser. Nice sambos Shep. I reckon larger salmon are pretty good to eat, they're just much less forgiving with cooking time than the more popular eating species.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Ah here we go, this says Oct 1. http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/files/ ... ks-bro.pdf

I have a Stealth coming by the way Shep! It'll still be a bit slower (Evo 430 as opposed to your five metre-odd Fisha) but I'll only be fifteen minutes behind instead of half an hour when Russel goes chasing a dolphin towards Marion Bay again


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

islandboy said:


> I normally just flour them and fry (the fillets) I only eat them the day i catch them, give the rest to the in laws!
> I bbleed them into the fish box. It gets a bit messy in there!


I generally only keep the small ones (one fish big enough to feed two is normally my limit but I sometimes take two and often release all). The big ones get released to fight another day unless they come in bleeding profusely from the gills. Spiking the brain immediately before bleeding straight after makes sure they are at a premium. Someone told me once he pushes a wire through the brain along the backbone to kill them and that makes a difference but it's not something I ever tried but I now probe down as far as possible with a knife. After spiking, bleeding, skinning and removing bloodline, I find salmon are good on the tooth. The only feedback from neighbors regularly given salmon surplus to needs is, "the fish was good".


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

would have been fun mate. i thought they were only good for bait, i get a few of the rocks. will have to keep a couple.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

I think that where I fish is JUST outside the new limits but will check on that before next month. Good news on the Stealth, Squidley. You may not have caught up with the fact that Sue has a new stealth. Not sure of the model but smaller, lighter with noe fish box. Only 17 kg though which is great. Sue is hoping to spend most of Jan over here so If you can be over here for some of that it would be good. If you come by yourself we have spare beds, or you are welcome to camp under the trees here.


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice salmon


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good feed Shep. You sure know your island waters well. About time you hooked another SBT, or is the season over there now.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

islandboy said:


> I think that where I fish is JUST outside the new limits but will check on that before next month. Good news on the Stealth, Squidley. You may not have caught up with the fact that Sue has a new stealth. Not sure of the model but smaller, lighter with noe fish box. Only 17 kg though which is great. Sue is hoping to spend most of Jan over here so If you can be over here for some of that it would be good. If you come by yourself we have spare beds, or you are welcome to camp under the trees here.


Wow thanks Shep. I do plan to be over in January, I'll get in touch with you. Yeah Sue got the Splash I hear, that'll be fast.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I will be down in Dec and Jan hope to catch up.


----------

